# Peter Pan from 2003 movie



## xstevey_bx (Oct 19, 2009)

I really want to dress up as peter pan from the 2003 live action movie this Halloween. I have had a couple of ideas for how I would make the costume but do not think any of them will give the right effect! 

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. this is a link to the costume in question.

I did something close to the idea once in the past... I managed to get some decorative plants from a cash and carry store and remove the leaves. I then super glued them directly to my skin, but because the leaves were not flat and fairly rigid there was not sufficient contact with my skin to keep them attached to my body all night. The effect was good because the leaves moved with my body and were not restrictive... it also followed my body more without being loose and baggy like a cut up t-shirt would have been.

Link to effect

Does anyone know of any on line stores where I could buy soft plastic leaves to use... or does anyone know how I would go about preserving real leaves to use for the costume without them dying before Halloween comes around?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

